# Getting Netflix on a 'normal TV'



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I have just cancelled Sky due to it being just repeats of the last 15 years and it costs too much seeing as i rarely watch TV. I have signed up to Netflix and for £5.99 i think its brilliant, can watch it on iPad at work etc.

Thing is i only have a normal TV not a smart TV. Whats the cheapest way of getting Netflix onto my TV or am i am going to have to buy a Smart TV?

Cheers peeps.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

I watch it through the Xbox...

Have you got a games console?


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Console or laptop with a HDMI lead to connect to your TV


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Our's plays through the wii..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Might be wrong but im sure you can pick up apple tv's for less than £100 ajd with that you can stream netflix


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Apple tv's

Smart media players

Smart blu-ray players

Ps3 or xbox

Do ur research first as not all of these products will run Netflix.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I run mine though either my Xbox 360, my PS3, my Server or my MS Surface RT


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Only game console i have is the original Wii. It never got played so its gathering dust. I have seen a Smart TV online for under £400 so not too bad but then im left with a 40" TV which is probably worthless second hand so trying to keep costs down and look into other ways. I have a netbook i never use, reckon i could stream it through that?

Im not at all up to date with technology and computers and stuff so i apologise for my lack of understanding.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> I run mine though either my Xbox 360, my PS3, *my Server or my MS Surface RT*


Thats just WAYYYY over my head mate.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Thats just WAYYYY over my head mate.


Lol. I have a media server at home with about 3 TB of drives that can stream to the consoles or just view directly on the TV through HDMI when the consoles bitch about not being able to play certain formats of movies.

The MS Surface RT is one of these: http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en-gb/surface-with-windows-rt/home

Links up to the TV via HDMI


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Only game console i have is the original Wii. It never got played so its gathering dust. I have seen a Smart TV online for under £400 so not too bad but then im left with a 40" TV which is probably worthless second hand so trying to keep costs down and look into other ways. I have a netbook i never use, reckon i could stream it through that?
> 
> Im not at all up to date with technology and computers and stuff so i apologise for my lack of understanding.


Occording to the Netflix site you can install it on your Wii https://signup.netflix.com/watch#game-consoles_link


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> Occording to the Netflix site you can install it on your Wii https://signup.netflix.com/watch#game-consoles_link


I think thats the newer version Wii. Mine was the 1st ever, not sure if it can be linked to internet etc but i will do some research. If all fails wait for my ad in the classifieds.....40" LCD Samsung TV for sale ha ha.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> I think thats the newer version Wii. Mine was the 1st ever, not sure if it can be linked to internet etc but i will do some research. If all fails wait for my ad in the classifieds.....40" LCD Samsung TV for sale ha ha.


Nope, original Wii. It has built in WiFi and has an app store! I also have an original Wii  Can also get the iPlayer on it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Only game console i have is the original Wii. It never got played so its gathering dust. I have seen a Smart TV online for under £400 so not too bad but then im left with a 40" TV which is probably worthless second hand so trying to keep costs down and look into other ways. I have a netbook i never use, reckon i could stream it through that?
> 
> Im not at all up to date with technology and computers and stuff so i apologise for my lack of understanding.


Treat yourself to a new smart tv..and sell me your current no value 40"..I will even arrange a courier if you can box it up


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Treat yourself to a new smart tv..and sell me your current no value 40"..I will even arrange a courier if you can box it up


Tempting but im not keen on the idea that *I* have to box it up. Sounds like hard work to me.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Get a cable from the netbook screen out to the tv iirc its an 18 pin cable thats what I do and a jack from netbook to headphone socket


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

On ps3 or xbox you can change ip settings and you can pick up the american netflix which has more content, really easy to do as well theres youtube videos that do a step by step


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Setup http://www.unblock-us.com/ as your proxy and get access to the US catalogue, makes the UK netflix seem like a waste of money.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Get a cable from the netbook screen out to the tv iirc its an 18 pin cable thats what I do and a jack from netbook to headphone socket


Im going to get my computer geek mate over and i'm sure [email protected] have it set up in minutes.

Cheers :beer:


----------

